# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Backup 0x80070057 Error



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

Windows 7 Home Premium
Dual boot Visa and Windows 7 (C: drive and G: drive respectively)
Backup to external hard drive (159 GB of free space)


I have lost the capability of using Windows 7's Backup and Retore program. When I first installed Window 7 it worked and I was able to back up my files and create an image (to an external hard drive). All other Windows applets appear to run without problems.

When I run the Backup and Restore program I get a almost blank window - all that is in the window are the words "Backup and Restore File". I also have a system tray message stating "Check your backup (important)" but when I click on this message to access the backup program I get a message stating "The parameter is incorrect" /"Try again" /"Change backup options". Clicking on "Change backup options" gives me a further error message stating "The backup application could not start due to an internal error: The parameter is incorrect".

First I tried running sfc /scannow from the command prompt (with administrator privileges) but that did not fix the problem. I then ran chkdks /f and this did not fix the problem. So I used the "upgrade" option on my Windows 7 installation disk to repair my Windows 7 installation. It took about 1 hour to go through this process but it did not cure the problem.

Has anybody got any idea what I should do next?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup 0x80070057 Error*

Did Vista come with the system originally?
Did you upgrade to Windows 7?
Do you own full retail version Windows 7?

Validate both Vista and Windows 7 OS installations - 

Genuine Microsoft Software

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup 0x80070057 Error*

I originally had Vista and then partitioned my hard drive so that I could install WIndows 7. I had no problems installing Windows 7 (became the G: drive because of other partitions). Everything worked fine when I first installed Windows 7, including Backup and Restore.

I used the full retail version of Windows 7 to install the OS.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup 0x80070057 Error*

0x80070057 = invalid parameter, which doesn't tell us much

Please see - Common causes and solutions to Backup, System Restore, and Complete PC Backup problems - The Storage Team at Microsoft - File Cabinet Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs

Try these 3 places for additional information -

1. WERCON - 
START | type* view * | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional crash info

2. Reliability Monitor - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

3. Event Viewer -
START | type *eventvwr.msc* | Custom Views | Administrative Events

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup 0x80070057 Error*

This is the additional information from the sources you suggested

Additional Info: WERCOM

Description
Windows Backup failure

Problem signature
Problem Event Name:	WindowsBackupFailure
Operation:	Backup
AppVer:	6.1.7600
HRESULT:	0x80070057
TargetType:	11
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Extra information about the problem
Bucket ID:	656257867

Additinal Info: Reliability Monitor

One or two application failures of explorer.exe but nothing related to Backup and Restore.

Additional Info: Event Viewer (Errors)

The backup was not successful. The error is: The parameter is incorrect. (0x80070057).

A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86 service to connect.

The print spooler failed to share printer HP Laserjet 1300 with shared resource name HP Laserjet 1300. Error 2114. The printer cannot be used by others on the network. [the printer was not swithed on]

Additional Info: Event Viewer (Multi Warnings)

BITS has encountered an error communicating with an Internet Gateway Device. Please check that the device is functioning properly. BITS will not attempt to use this device until the next system reboot. Error code: 0x80072EFD.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup 0x80070057 Error*

Further information:

I looked at your link to the Microsoft site and there was a reference to error code 0x80070057 which states:

"This error is caused by a bug in File Backup where if you don't back up at least one file during the full backup, every backup after that fails. The workaround is to go through the Backup wizard again and choose a new full file backup at the very end."

Unfortunately I can't access the wizard because the Backup and Restore program will not start properly. I have attached a jpeg file to show what I get when I open Backup and Restore.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup 0x80070057 Error*

See if SFC helps - http://jcgriff2.com/sfc.html


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup 0x80070057 Error*

I carried out the sfc check, rebooted my computer, and still had the problem. Hence I gave up trying to fix the problem of accessing Windows 7 Backup and Restore program and used the Windows 7 Recover Disk that I had created when I installed Windows 7 to access an image that I had backup up a couple of weeks ago and restore my computer to that earlier date when the Windows 7 Backup and Restore program worked. Fortunately I had taken the precaution of ensuring that all my data, including Outlook files, were on a separate data disk and hence I lost no data.

Finally, thanks to all of your who tried to help.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Backup 0x80070057 Error*

I'm glad to hear that Windows 7 image backup worked.

Thank you for posting back with the outcome.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

